# Evolved Habitats Liquid Lime & Fertilizers



## diamoma1 (Jul 7, 2000)

Has anyone used either of these products yet? The liquid lime is called PH Gain. The product claims that 1 gallon is equal to 1000 lbs. of lime and has instant effect on your soil. I came across 3 gals. at Meijers ($14.99 ea.). I found it online for $14.25 ea. Going to try it on a new plot this weekend. Simply mix with water and run it through your sprayer before planting. The fertilizer is called Forage Fuel and can be mixed in the tank with the lime. If this stuff is half as good as the manufacturer claims, could save time and money.


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

If you do a search, you will see some info about a month ago. The stuff is way overpriced compared to ag lime. I think you need something like 43 jugs of it to cover an acre. check it out first.


----------



## diamoma1 (Jul 7, 2000)

Hey Shop Rat,
Went back and searched like you suggested. Found an identical question and your identical reply. So I decided to look a little deeper (again, like you suggested). Where are you getting your figures from? The product that I was asking about is "Evolved PH Gain". Per the manufacturers instructions - 1 Gal. = 1000 lbs. lime = 1/2 acre coverage. Apply once per growing season. No mention of 43 gallons per acre. Are we talking about the same product?

This stuff is a thick black liquid, almost the consistancy of molasses. I mixed a gallon with a few gallons of water (manufacturer suggest at least 2) and ran it through my sprayer over a new plot of WW this weekend.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Basically, a ton of product equals 1000#'s of lime. I all boils down to particle size, but it doesn't matter how it is spread..liquid, pellet, or powder, if it's the same particle size, it equals the same amount of lime. In fact, pellets of the same powdered lime size act SLOWER than that of pure powder because the lime is actually concentrated to the area of the pellet, as opposed to being more evenly distributed to increase the surface area/reaction area of the lime. This is a quote from a link provided by Luv2 on the "lime" thread. 

"Lime is sometimes sold in pellet form. The pellets are formed from lime that has been finely ground; it is not large grains of solid limestone. The pelleted product is less dusty and easier to spread but is more expensive. Pelleted lime is slower to act than powdered lime. Soil reaction will be enhanced if the soil can be retilled thoroughly several days after the pellets have been mixed into the soil and have become soft. Pelleted lime is not an economical source for most field crops. Lime is also sometimes sold as a suspension, often called "liquid lime." It consists of fine lime particles mixed with water and a suspending clay. All the lime particles must be 100 mesh or finer. Up to 1,000 pounds of lime can be suspended in a ton of product. The main advantages are ease of handling and precise application. This material, although a fluid, does not react any faster than dry lime of the same particle size. Once it has been placed on the soil it is the same as dry lime. All of the lime in a suspension is fast acting, and a ton of product (1,000 pounds of fine lime particles plus clay and water) will raise the pH as fast as a ton of dry lime. However, the effectiveness of suspensions is short lived compared to regular agricultural limestone, and therefore the liming will probably have to be repeated every year. Also, suspensions are a considerably more expensive way to correct soil acidity."


----------



## ed_jenkinsww (Jun 21, 2006)

pH Gain is not a liquid lime suspension, it is a chelated liquid calcium. Chelated calcium, (chelated meaning linked) is usually linked to an amino acid and is typically used as a nutrient to remedy calcium deficiency by a foliar application. Since it is linked to the amino acid it is made highly available to the plant. Calcium is needed by the plant for a whole host of functions including the uptake of many other nutrients. That said, the idea behind pH gain is to increase the Calcium ion concentration in the soil effectively raising the pH. Calcium is known as a base forming cation in soil solution as is Sodium and Magnesium. The higher the number of Calcium ions the higher the reaction between it and carbonates and bi-carbonates that are already present in the soil. The higher the concentration of carbonates and bi-carbonates in the soil, the more OH- (basic) and the less H+ (acidic). So the idea of pH Gain is to fill a 1 gallon jug with enough Calcium ions to equal the calcium amount in 1,000 pounds of Lime ( Calcium carbonate). The carbonate portion of lime is already present in the soil through the reaction of CO2 and water and needs the Calcium to keep it there. Calcium ion levels decrease over time in soil due to the fact that the plant uses calcium and through leaching. Since all the Calcium is immediately available to the plant and the soil in pH Gain, you will probably have to re-apply every year. I think it's O.K. for the short term but it will never be a substitute for aglime.

Ed


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

Ed, 

Interesting comments. Since its chelated wouldn't this be best applied as a foliar feed vs a soil applied. I would think this would have a very localized affect as a soil applied product. Could be a good product with a micro package maybe in spring to early summer? 

Tim


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

I will look again, but I remember it said that it had the short term effect of a certain amount of lime. Then it recommended 1 jug per 1000 sq feet. Ag lime can last up to 5 years, this said use each year.


----------



## ed_jenkinsww (Jun 21, 2006)

Anderson said:


> Ed,
> 
> Since its chelated wouldn't this be best applied as a foliar feed vs a soil applied. I would think this would have a very localized affect as a soil applied product. Tim


 
They said it can also be applied as a foliar but for pH change to spray on bare ground. There wouldn't be immediate competition with plants so the calcium should directly affect the soil. Still don't think I'll give up the lime.

This link says that 1 gallon equals 1000 lbs of lime

http://keystoneweb.com/users/wennawoods-cgi/bigpage.cgi?prod=BDS40&store=deer&cat=evolfert

Ed


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

Here is info on another brand. It is probably very similiar. go to Gardenshoponline.com, search for lime. They say mix 1 QT. with 10 gallons of water, spray over 1-5,000 sq feet. If you ph is less than 6- use 1 qt over 1,000 sq ft every 3-4 weeks. $10 dollars for 32 fl. oz. It can be sprayed on foliage. 

Without any chemistry involved, it looks like the plant and top 1 inch of soil is being treated instead of the top 3-4 when ag lime is worked in. It could give a quick boost to the plant, but figure out how much it would cost.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow!, that is a simple one to figure out, if it rains then it would seep the additional 6-8" just like ag- lime.


----------



## ed_jenkinsww (Jun 21, 2006)

Shop Rat said:


> Here is info on another brand. It is probably very similiar. go to Gardenshoponline.com, search for lime.


I checked out the link and that is Aggrene which is pulverized lime in suspension, not the same as pH Gain.

Ed


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

It's been a long time since my soils classes in school. Therefore I asked a couple of my customers for their input on chelated calcium. There comments echo several comments by Jeff and Ed. 

- Chelated calcium has advantages as a foliar application but doesn't help much as a soil applied. They don't believe long term soil acidity will move up since there isn't enough carbonate in the soil to tie up the acids. 

Since the pH issue is not corrected long term, the plants are not able to pick up needed nutrients effectively without repeated applications.

Just another viewpoint

Tim


----------

